# What kind of spinning reel & and rod do I use



## champ (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm planning a trip to do some inshore fishing and have never been I would like to know what spinning reel & rod combo is good for red's trout and snook fishing, one that is not going to break the bank


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

champ said:


> I'm planning a trip to do some inshore fishing and have never been I would like to know what spinning reel & rod combo is good for red's trout and snook fishing, one that is not going to break the bank


whats your idea of breaking the bank? $100/combo, $200/combo?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Ugly Stick / Shimano Spheros 3000 or 4000.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

My favorite middle of the line brand that isn't expensive at all is a quantum reel. Rod depends on your taste.


----------



## champ (Jan 26, 2011)

Less than 150


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Look at a quantum triax. It is only about 40 for the reel and it is one of the smoothest reels I've ever used. If you WANT to spend more money on it then I'd suggest a spheros like said above.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

You can find some good shimano or penn inshore combos for 150 or less. You really don't want anything too big. A good example of rod and reel would be a 7 ft medium action rod, with a reel that holds about 250 yards of 12lb test. This should handle just about anything you want to do in the bay or ICW. (except shark fish, or bottom fish for the grouper/snapper in the bay)


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Champ-------
All of the advice given on here is good advice---But if it were me i would go to a Sporting Goods Store-and there are many good ones--and tell the clerk what you need and how much you want to spend--have them spool the line on it for you and you are ready to go. I would suggest a 6-6 1/2 foot rod with a Spinning Reel with 12 Lb line and there are many good combos. Dont spend the money for Salt Water Gear just wash it good after each trip and it will last for many years.----Good Luck-------BT66
----------I dont know where you will be fishing but Snook may be hard to find around here--but good luck-------------------


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

BASSTRACKER66 said:


> Champ-------
> All of the advice given on here is good advice---But if it were me i would go to a Sporting Goods Store-and there are many good ones--and tell the clerk what you need and how much you want to spend--have them spool the line on it for you and you are ready to go. I would suggest a 6-6 1/2 foot rod with a Spinning Reel with 12 Lb line and there are many good combos. Dont spend the money for Salt Water Gear just wash it good after each trip and it will last for many years.----Good Luck-------BT66
> ----------I dont know where you will be fishing but Snook may be hard to find around here--but good luck-------------------


 

*This is Great Advise, as long as you go to a store where the clerk is up to date, experienced and actually uses the products they sell. In other words don't go to Academy, Bass Pro Shops, Dicks, Walmart as most of the employee's clerks are there just to get product for you, ring you up, keep you from stealing and maybe look good. *

*Go to a local Tackle Shop where the employees ALL fish just like you and will bend over backwards to assure your getting what you pay for and all you can get. *

*Good Luck and post some pictures of the catch. *



.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If you're planning on using it on snook as well, I'd get a rod 7'0 to 7'6". The extra length can help with not only longer casts, but getting better angles of pull on a mangove or dock-bound snook. I've been able to make some great saves on snook that brought me into piers by being able to get that rod tip the extra distance behind a piling and keeping the line off.

A rod rated 8-17lb would be about right. It'll be light enough for even smaller school sized trout and heavy enough for a big snook. You'll be able to fish small live baits as well as topwaters, jigs, etc.

Regardless of which brand, someone above said it right with having a reel that holds about 200-250yds of 12lb line. If the reel comes with a spare spool, even better. I'd keep 20-30lb braid on one and 12lb mono on the other. The reason for using a reel that large on trout and reds is not so much because of them as much as the snook, jacks and others. If you are fishing in an area where you can target snook, then there are likely jack crevalle, tarpon and other larger inshore game. You don't want to get caught with a setup that won't cut it when a group of 60-80lb poons comes rolling in casting casting range. If you're fishing those areas, it will happen eventually and this size can get it done.

You will be able to find plenty of options in the price range you're asking. I'd also suggest going to your local tackle shop and looking at several setups.


----------



## 2ndratecaller (Nov 8, 2011)

All star rod - either the $50 model or the $80 one. and put a Shimano Sienna 4000 ($40) on it. fished with this combo all winter and caught over 300 trout on it probably and it never let me down. dont skimp on the line.....go with Power Pro. If you buy at academy, DO NOT let them put that crappy H2O Express line that they will offer to spool for free on it......it sucks to say the least!!!!


----------



## champ (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice it has been very heipful


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Zebco 202 !


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Shimano CI4 on a airwave rod, super light and can fish all day.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

tailfisher said:


> Shimano CI4 on a airwave rod, super light and can fish all day.


Killer combo, but he wants to stay under $150

I would say Shimano Sahara 3000 on a 7 ft medium power fast action allstar rod. That should be right around 150. I would put 20 lb suffix performance or suffix 832 on it. This can handle anything inshore. If you really want to catch a lot of bulls, put some carbontex drag washers in it (like a 10$ upgrade).


----------

